# Ulcers and Open Wounds



## rgrling (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm currently dealing with an ulcer on a fancy goldfish and found this resource to be very comprehensive. Hopefully others will find it helpful too.

HANOVER KOI FARMS


----------



## fryingpan (Feb 13, 2011)

that is very interesting read. thanks


----------



## clairel (Apr 22, 2010)

really good article. Thanks.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great link! Who woulda thought... denture paste? I have a lot of faith in HP though. Thanks for posting.


----------

